# bug spray a necessary prep



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Mosquitos Are Terrible Around Our Are Right Now very little Bug Spray Is Available In The Stores. Just Something To Have A Few Extras Of In The Off Season. My Brother SaysTHESE VULTURES ARE BIG ENOUGH TO STAND FLAT FOOTED AND UCK A TURKEY.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Skin so soft....it works...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dryer sheets - the ones for softening in the dryer. They are the best bug repellent available at any price.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bug season has started up around here too now that the 4 or so days of rain has stopped... water went to like 6 feet (scale only goes to 7 feet, 8 or 9 feet probably would have been the start of a flood. But sun all this week. Hopefully mushrooms will start showing up to.

Bugs arn't bad in town, they are noticable out in the woods but don't become a problem until you are way out like 40km (20 miles from town) then they are potentially maddening.

Tip though, they feed on scent. Same skills used for hunting can be applied to bugs. Best tree is cedar as far as I am aware. You can also use sticks to put above your head, and they go up there.

Avoid deet that is all I know. I have some muskall but generally just try to soak cedar needles/leaves in water for a few weeks then apply it like a cologn.

Learn about descenting if you don't know how yet. Nature can smell great..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Be careful with cedar oil! Many people are allergic and can go into full anaphylactic shock. A dryer softener sheet is as good as any bug repellant that I have tried. Just rub it on exposed skin and clothes. Most are hypoallergenic so very few people are likely to have any problems with it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I guarantee that the fabric softner sheets work, I used them, and I put them on a baby. I only rubbed a little on him, his legs, back of his neck, and diaper. The mosquito's would not land, and damn sure wouldnt bite.
For 1 dollar, at the dollar general, you cant beat it. I hate the smell of cirtonella candles, and hate putting bug spray on kids. 
Right now, in NM, its the black knats that are bothersome. I have to keep a fan pointd at me in the office, to be able to eat with the bastards landing on everything.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

airogard and bug off are 2 of the best local products available


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

New, used or both? I have never heard this one.



PaulS said:


> Dryer sheets - the ones for softening in the dryer. They are the best bug repellent available at any price.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The new king of insect repellents is Picaridin, it is just as effective as Deet but without all the negatives of deet. It is not oily, does not affect plastic or your gear. When you first put it on it has a small lemon smell that disappears shortly, then you can't even tell you have it on except that the insects stay away. Now used by the militaries around the world in place of DEET.

Also don't forget about using permethrin clothing treatment it kill the insects before they have a chance to bite.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have some deepwoods off we bought last year at closeout prices,like $2.99 a can,got 3 or 4.44% deet.we slap a dryer sheet on under a ball cap,I rubbed a dryer sheet on our dog and it seemed to work but,she sneezed at initial application.we walk her fast.the missus has been using a bug net hat in the garden.I wear a long sleeved lightweight shirt I bought a while back.I saw a bottle of permethrin at wallyworld for $9.00 for use on clothing and may buy some.our mosquitos here sound like propeller aircraft.gonna be a bad year for us,the little bloodsuckers are hungry.been a lot of deer ticks also.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I make my own...

10 lemongrass sticks
4 tsp scented pelargonium 'Citronella' leaves (about 15 leaves)
4 tsp whole cloves
400ml sunflower oil, to cover

1. Wash and chop the lemongrass sticks and pelargonium leaves, and place both in a blender with the cloves. Add the oil, then whizz until pulped.
2. Place the pulp in a glass heat-proof bowl and cover. Put the bowl over a pan of boiling water on a low heat, making sure there are no gaps around the bowl, and leave for 1 hour. Keep checking that the pan does not boil dry.
3. Leave to cool, then strain the citrus-and spice-scented oil through muslin to remove all the fibrous bits, and store in a pump spray bottle.
USE: Shake the bottle well, then spray liberally onto skin up to 4 times a day, paying particular attention to exposed areas like ankles, wrists and neck, and avoiding the eyes. Re-apply after washing or bathing, and before bed.
CAUTION: If any irritation occurs, wash off immediately.
STORAGE: Will keep for up to 1 year in a cool dark place.

Oh and it works. When I go on hikes, I use this instead of the deet laced crap that other hikers use, and I get maybe 1 bite or 2, whereas they get 20-30 on a hike.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Dryer sheets - the ones for softening in the dryer. They are the best bug repellent available at any price.


What Paul said.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Those dryer sheets would put me in the hospital! I am very sensitized to them. I can almost instantly tell if I stay over somewhere and they've used the dryer softeners for sheets and towels. Looks just about like a poison ivy outbreak on me.

I guess I'll stick with DEET.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sprays are a short term prep after that you are
1. Going to have to live with it
2. Fid natural and old ways to hold them off
You can only stock so much stuff for so long.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Read my natural bug repellent above. Easily grown at home, and lasts for ages.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I use Skin So Soft and dryer sheets. Deet is not good for ya. It eats up plastics and synthetic materials as well. If you are in an area with chiggers pantyhose help keep them off, if you are man enough to wear them. LOL I keep Afterbite in my kits as well. It does a good job at easing a bite. Another good thing to have a Epi pens, if you get into a mess of bees or hornets the Epi pen can save your life.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been using Skin So Soft since I was a kid in the 80's and it works great. I have also been using dryer sheets for a few years now. Mosquito clothing is great to have if you spend any amount of time in the woods. Something like Craghoppers NosiLife Mens Shirt or Columbia Sportswear | Men's Jackets, Shoes, Boots, Pants & Shirts

I remember as a kid in Okeechobee,Fl. There was a sign down by the lake that had 2 huge mosquitoes carrying away a cow. Under it is said " Hurry, before the BIG ones get here." I have seen them kill cows before. There would be so many they would get in their nose and mouth and smother them..


----------

